# Periodontal disease...



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone treated it on their own, without going to the dentist several times a year? DH has a potentially bad case of it, and after researching, it seems as if there must be some alternative than what the dentists recommend - ugh! Too many visits, tons of money....and all those poisonous pain killers and antibiotics...


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

A few years back I was told I had a mild case and they recommended a good Oral B electric toothbrush. I paid $80 (has to be a good one) for it and it reversed my periodontal disease. For some reason it just does a better job of cleaning at the gum line. I noticed a difference right away, my mouth is much cleaner than using a plain old toothbrush. 

I also use xylitol & stevia instead of sugar. Xylitol kills the bacteria that causes cavities, I don't know if it helps with gum disease, but it might be better than sugar.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

CoQ10.... Take a capsule, bite it open and squirt it on the gums. It may take 2-3 capsules to get them all, but use as many as needed 2-3x a day. Within a week most of the redness will be gone along with the inflammation. CoQ10 is the best medication for any gum issue.

If there is and infection too, I would take some colloidal silver or antibiotics and have any decayed teeth pulled. Deep fillings and, especially root canals, are more dangerous than an infected tooth. But dental disease does lead to heart disease, so it needs to be addressed. Shallow filling are ok, but you have to beware of the Mercury in some of them.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Good sonic toothbrush, preferably with built in timer. You don't HAVE to use pain killers or antibiotics (unless you have a murmur or similar need to medicate) to get a scaling, I don't even get shots for dental work.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Alfalfa tablets
Green tea, two cups daily, swish in mouth before swallowing.
Myrrh Tincture used as a mouth rinse. Small glass of water with dropperful of tincture mixed in. Rinse and spit out. (myrrh tincture swallowed can cause upset stomach in some people)


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

what makes a "good" electric toothbrush? How do you tell?

We're waiting for his infection/pain to recede (he's on antibiotics, is getting a bit better) before he goes back to the dentist to have some tooth work done. The dentist has already given him the traditional lecture and advice, so we are looking for ways to help the healing more naturally. There's some great ideas here, thanks! I'll research them...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mekasmom, where do you get that "CoQ10"? Is it a RX?

Cassie, what is "xylitol" and where do you get it.

I always like to stay on top of what might occur; so would appreciate knowing where to get the items people say work well for various situations.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Most health food stores carry xylitol... and CoQ10, no it's not an RX
(I can't abide xylitol, tastes super bitter to me).


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You get CoQ10 at any store that sells vitamins. At WM it runs about $8 or so. It's chemical name is ubiquinol (sp).


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

hydrogen peroxide as an oral rinse. My dentist recommended it to me as a natural teeth whitener and went on to say that a by product of using it as a whitener, the hydrogen peroxide worked as a PREVENTATIVE against gum disease. Use 1/2 water 1/2 hydrogen peroxide and swish in your mouth for 60 seconds, spit out. Use it everyday. There are even directions on the side of the hydrogen peroxide bottle for the oral rinse.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

hydrogen peroxide 35% food grade then dilute to a 3% is better than the regular one you get in the brown bottle in most stores and the food grade can be ingested when diluted. there is a site on it about all the benifits and how to use , but beware not to use with out instructions as it can cause burns if not diluted!!!!!


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

marinemomtatt said:


> Most health food stores carry xylitol... and CoQ10, no it's not an RX
> (I can't abide xylitol, tastes super bitter to me).


Yes, it's at any health food store. 

I think you may be thinking of Stevia, it's bitter if you get too much, but Xylitol is ever bit as sweet as sugar. I've never heard of anyone thinking it's bitter, but Stevia--yes!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And I will throw a vote in for Colloidial Silver.
I got it the first time during yet another abscess and it worked a miracle.
Now I use it every night as a rinse before bed. I swallow it afterwards.
So far, so good.
I won't ever be without it again.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here is a link about Xylitol, I have actually been considering it myself for dental health.

http://www.xylitol.org/about-xylitol

I'm sorry I don't know what would be beneficial for Periodontal disease. I wonder if Oil of Oregano would help?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Tirzah said:


> I don't know what would be beneficial for Periodontal disease. I wonder if Oil of Oregano would help?


It would burn like heck if it was a good grade of oregano oil.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Okay, he's been using a wash that I made from spilanthes (toothache plant) tincture diluted with colloidal silver, for about a month. For the first time in years, he does not have bleeding gums when he brushes his teeth. And the last trip to the dentist (a different one), the doc said that there was only one tooth that was showing serious signs of gum disease, and that's the one he pulled....things are looking up!

And we're going to try the CoQ10 toothpaste - hopefully it will help keep things under control.


----------



## yailukmuu (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a periodontal pocket in one of my molars. It's very important to me because if I lose it (since the tooth next to it is long gone--and bone regression makes even a $7,000 implant an impossibility) I'm in trouble. The molar behind it is not suitable to make a bridge either. 

For many years I use a Waterpik...and for many years my dentist seems surprised that the tooth is still healthy. The problem is that the water stream is about the only thing that will get in that deep.

CDC a year or two ago now recommends that hydrogen peroxide not be used as an oral rinse after studies show that it causes changes in oral mucosa even at low dilutions.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

I was just doing some reading at znaturalfoods and they sell neem leaf powder. The info said that it can help with dental issues. I have no experience with neem, just thought I'd pass on what I just read.


----------

